# why does my pigeon cluck and shake his wings



## moser9 (Feb 13, 2003)

i have a pigeon i found on street as a baby. ive hand fed it, its imprinted on me and my dogs. at night i cage the bird. during the day he soars in my house. i live in a shotgun/ railroad style home.(75 feet in length, 12 foot ceilings) he mostly follows me from room to room. when he lands on me at times he tries to mate with me hand. i wont let him. but i'll pick him up andsit him on my lap. he seems to settle in , lets me pet him, then he starts to kind of howl at times or cluck, and sort of gently shake/ flap him wings rhythmically and flattenes his wings. and he wiggles his beak between my fingers kinda like when he was a baby . is this something neurotic? or is it like a cats purring. or is he reverting to some juvinile behavior? he stops to preen once and a while, then nuzzle my fingers.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hello and Welcome to pigeons.com!

I do believe your pigeon considers you as his or her mate. The wing twitching and howling/growling/moaning combined with the flattening out are all sure signs that YOU are the chosen one. Though it may not seem so to you, this is all perfectly normal behavior.

We'll look forward to hearing more .. what is your pigeon's name? Do you have a pictures you could post for us?

Terry Whatley


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Welcome aboard!









Terry's right--you're the one!









You said, in part, "..and flattenes his wings."

Sounds like a female.

You're in for a treat! Pigeons can live WAY over twenty years, with loving care & proper nutrition.

I would not take too many liberties with the dogs around the pigeon...









The finger nuzzling is instinctive, affectionate, and very trusting!









As time permits, navigate this rich web site and learn about your new friend. Use the site's Search Engine, trying key words, like "Nail Trimming". Or just post questions here--like you just did! 

Do read "Lucky In Love", as accessed via the home page, for a look at what's in store.

PIGEONS FOREVER!!!

--Ray


----------



## moser9 (Feb 13, 2003)

thank you for the information about my pigeon. i kinda thought he/ she was in love with me. its sweet. i never let my dogs and pigeon out of sight while together. however the dogs dont seem to mind when he lofts on their backside. (the combination reminds me of strolling hippos in africa.)
thank you again


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

> Originally posted by moser9:
> *i have a pigeon i found on street as a baby. ive hand fed it, its imprinted on me and my dogs. at night i cage the bird. during the day he soars in my house. i live in a shotgun/ railroad style home.(75 feet in length, 12 foot ceilings) he mostly follows me from room to room. when he lands on me at times he tries to mate with me hand. i wont let him. but i'll pick him up andsit him on my lap. he seems to settle in , lets me pet him, then he starts to kind of howl at times or cluck, and sort of gently shake/ flap him wings rhythmically and flattenes his wings. and he wiggles his beak between my fingers kinda like when he was a baby . is this something neurotic? or is it like a cats purring. or is he reverting to some juvinile behavior? he stops to preen once and a while, then nuzzle my fingers.*


Terry's probably right. The moaning and wing twitching and in case you hadn't noticed eyes fluttering are all classic mating ritual behaviors. He either wants a mate or has chosen you as his mate.

If you can do it I'd get him a mate. No matter how much he loves you, nothing beats a real mate







And if he already loves you this much he will always be your pal









Daniel


----------

